# I Cannot Buy Pain Killers!



## Mike (Mar 13, 2020)

For years my doctor prescribed Paracetamol Pain Relief tablets
to me for my back, a couple of months ago during a visit I asked
for a prescription and it included paracetamol, the basic tablet
here for headaches etc., she told me that she is no longer allowed
to prescribe them and that all users should go and buy their own,
they are inexpensive and everybody sells them, all the supermarkets
as well as pharmacies.

Today I tried to get some and none are to be had anywhere they are
all sold out, just like the toilet paper!

I suppose that everybody who used to get them officially are now
buying them and the supply hasn't caught up yet, plus the Corona
demand has emptied the shelves, nobody could say when they will
get more stock.

More hot showers I fear as they take the pain away in the mornnings.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 13, 2020)

The lines at some of the grocery stores are long now in Houston. In our county we have 18 cases yet there are signs of panic buying. Stupid.


----------



## toffee (Mar 13, 2020)

always try the local shops --thanx for the reminder mike ….


----------



## Catlady (Mar 13, 2020)

@Mike  Is it possible to order them online?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

Mike, 
that's terrible...something as simple as Paracetamol , being so difficult to get, now, for the multiple reasons.

It is called acetaminophen here in U.S., or brand name Tylenol, people call it, for everyone's info who might not realize it is what Mike is talking about.

That is what many have been told to take, in place of the stronger script meds....


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2020)

Have you tried a heating pad?  When my back acts up I lay on it for about an hour and it helps a whole lot...I hope you can find relief Mike.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

Good suggestion, @Ruthanne 
Sometimes it helps , when I alternate, or spend a short time with flexible cold pack, and then switch to the heat one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Good suggestion, @Ruthanne
> Sometimes it helps , when I alternate, or spend a short time with flexible cold pack, and then switch to the heat one.


@Kaila Thanks, yes, that's a good idea, too.  I have done that before too.  I have 3 cold packs in my freezer at all times.  One is super large and I put it on my sacroiliac when it acts up--it really helps, too.  

I really feel for those who suffer with back pain.  I was in a bad car accident years ago and I have experienced it much in my life--both upper and lower back and neck.  It can be debilitating.  I hope all who have it take good care of themselves and don't overdo it with activities.


----------



## oldman (Mar 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The lines at some of the grocery stores are long now in Houston. In our county we have 18 cases yet there are signs of panic buying. Stupid.


Why do you call them “stupid.” We don’t know how bad this is going to get, but with all the attempts at containment, maybe it won’t be bad, but maybe it will.

You’re not panicking, I’m not panicking, my neighbor isn’t panicking, but maybe it will be proven that we are being stupid. Time will tell.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 13, 2020)

One of the few industries that will be benefiting from this pandemic is the drug and masks companies.


----------



## oldman (Mar 13, 2020)

oldman said:


> Why do you call them “stupid.” We don’t know how bad this is going to get, but with all the attempts at containment, maybe it won’t be bad, but maybe it will.
> 
> You’re not panicking, I’m not panicking, my neighbor isn’t panicking, but maybe it will be proven that we are being stupid. Time will tell.


We were flying from San Diego to Denver in the winter and it had started to snow as we began our decent into Stapleton. On the ground, we were told by ATC that it was freezing rain. The first officer was handling the landing while I took care of the communications and watching the gauges. The F/O never landed in bad weather like this. I could tell he was really nervous. He asked me if I had any advice. I told him, “Hope for the best, plan for the worse.” That’s how I feel about investing sometimes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 13, 2020)

The fda.gov website has a list of drug shortages


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2020)

@Mike I'm sorry to hear that.  I had the same thought as Catlady about ordering them online, I think that should be possible.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @Mike I'm sorry to hear that.  I had the same thought as Catlady about ordering them online, I think that should be possible.


 On behalf of Mike can I just put everyone's mind at rest  who are worried about him... he has access to them now.

I offered to send him some of mine ( having a  herniated disc problem myself)..I have enough and was willing to share with him  but he learned today that his doctor has written a prescription for him , so he doesn't have to worry about them being sold out OTC... and will get pain relief after all..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Have you tried a heating pad?  When my back acts up I lay on it for about an hour and it helps a whole lot...I hope you can find relief Mike.


 I have a heat pad on my lower back every morning when I get up. I have herniated lower lumber discs, so for the first hour I'm up I have to relax the muscles with heat otherwise I'm in agony , so I spend that time on the computer reading the news , and catching up on here, while the pad works it's magic for an hour..and then I can get on with my day...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Good suggestion, @Ruthanne
> Sometimes it helps , when I alternate, or spend a short time with flexible cold pack, and then switch to the heat one.


 that's  very often a good idea.. 20 minutes heat , then 20 minutes cold.. depends on what the problem is caused by...

I have a very painful knee  (my kneecap has displaced), god alone knows  how but it did, and I have physio on it  but only a cold pack works on it when it's hurting like the devil...


----------



## oldman (Mar 14, 2020)

Catlady said:


> One of the few industries that will be benefiting from this pandemic is the drug and masks companies.


And grocery stores. The lines around here where I live have been ridiculous. Worse that I have ever seen.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 14, 2020)

oldman said:


> *And grocery stores*. The lines around here where I live have been ridiculous. Worse that I have ever seen.


The problem with businesses like that is that of ''feast or famine''.  They're making money now but won't have normal activity after people start using their hoard and won't be shopping until the hoard is gone. 

I hate to be a fear monger, but we're overdue for a recession and with all the missed earnings due to lack of customers we should be getting a recession within a year.  Lots of small businesses will probably shut down.  The worst affected, of course, will be cruise lines, air travel, restaurants etc.  Those of you hoping to buy real estate, wait for that recession (and sell now while the prices are high).  During the last recession, two years later in 2011, my house was only worth HALF of my purchase price.  I was even tempted to buy a house as a rental income, but I've had enough trouble being a landlord in my earlier life, it's too many headaches.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 14, 2020)

Went to 2 different WalMarts plus one local grocery today.  No lines, but some empty shelves.  Did check on Tylenol and the shelves were about half full.  Water and TP were mostly gone, so were the eggs at one store


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2020)

Daughter is a pharmacist at CVS and had a customer come in for refills as he said his house was broken into and his meds were stolen. She did not know if it was true or not.  Could not refill as it was too close to refill.  The store said he would need to file a police report and contact his doctor as they usually know a patient pretty well.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 3, 2020)

Catlady said:


> One of the few industries that will be benefiting from this pandemic is the drug and masks companies.


We found out today they went up on the cost of gloves. They are switching food service to vinyl because the nitrile gloves tripled in cost. They want to save those for direct care.


----------



## Knight (Nov 3, 2020)

Don't know how much what Mike needs costs in the UK but these work wonders when you work out to hard. And are cheap for 2 bottles.

At Walmart

Equate Extra Strength Pain Reliever Acetaminophen 500mg Caplets, 2x250ct
Product Title
(4.9)
out of5stars
Current Price$6.98


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2020)

Knight said:


> Don't know how much what Mike needs costs in the UK but these work wonders when you work out to hard. And are cheap for 2 bottles.
> 
> At Walmart
> 
> ...


Mike's post was during the lockdown when Paracetamol , and  TP and many other things were scarce...they are readily available again now


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 4, 2020)

Paper towels now are in short supply here.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2020)

Doctors don't write scripts for Tylenol in the US.  I guess it it different in the UK although I have a few friends there and they can buy Paracetamol whenever they choose.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Doctors don't write scripts for Tylenol in the US.  I guess it it different in the UK although I have a few friends there and they can buy Paracetamol whenever they choose.


they don't generally write prescriptions for Paracetamol here either.. they are cheap to buy generically OTC.. in chemist and supermarkets


----------



## Mike (Nov 4, 2020)

The price of Paracetamol is very cheap here, around
25 pence for 16 in a packet, years ago they put control
on them in case somebody committed suicide, you can
only packs of 16 or 32 over the counter and you can only
buy 32 at a time, when the doctor issued a prescription
I got 100 at a time.

Although the price is cheap, there is an added administration
cost because of the prescription, I heard that it cost about
£9 each time, so that is why the Doctor is no longer allowed
to prescribe them.

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 4, 2020)

We can buy Tylenol here in bottles of 500 with no administration costs. It's an over the counter drug.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2020)

I wondered if the type sold by script in U.K., has any added active ingredient such as codeine.

Though the info that Mike and Holly gave in their additional posts on this thread, seemed to explain most of this issue, of the OP.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 4, 2020)

@Mike . Looked up 'Chemist Direct' online. They appear to have paracetamol in stock or so they are advertising. Not sure if it's the type that you want or what you usually have and not sure  of postage charges, but perhaps have a look.  Good luck


----------



## Mike (Nov 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I wondered if the type sold by script in U.K., has any added active ingredient such as codeine.
> 
> Though the info that Mike and Holly gave in their additional posts on this thread, seemed to explain most of this issue, of the OP.


The ones that have codeine added are called "Co-Codamol",
they are very strong and still prescription only I believe and
the trade name is "Solpadol".

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

Mike said:


> The ones that have codeine added are called "Co-Codamol",
> they are very strong and still prescription only I believe and
> the trade name is "Solpadol".
> 
> Mike.


you can buy Co-codomol OTC Mike, although they are the lowest strength .. the higher strength CC..is prescription only


----------



## Mike (Nov 5, 2020)

I didn't know that hollydolly, thank you.

Mike.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 5, 2020)

Interesting that the public apparently prefers this for fever reduction during Covid rather than the anti-inflammatories like aspirin, ibuprofen, or naproxen.  I didn't know that any one of them was better than the others.  I thought they were equally effective.  Yes, the anti-inflammatories contain risks but so does acetaminophen.  Maybe acetaminophen is cheaper than the others.

Since Covid began, my grocery store policy is two bottles per order with no limitation on the anti-inflammatories.


----------

